# You Have Chosen Tears



## Jeanie

Thanks to Aeki Muffinhands for sharing this beautiful poem with us.

YOU HAVE CHOSEN TEARS 


The little orange boy stopped. 
Behind him, kitties were playing, chasing each other and 
wrestling in the warm sunshine. 
It looked like so much fun, but in front of him, through 
the clear stillness of the pond's water, he could see his mommy. 
And she was crying. 
He pawed at the water, trying to get at her, and when 
that didn't work, he jumped into the shallow water. All that got him was wet and Mommy's image danced away in the ripples. 
"Mommy!" he cried. "Is something wrong?" The little orange boy turned 
around. 

A lady was standing at the edge of the pond, her eyes 
sad but filled with love. 
The little orange boy sighed and walked out of the water. 
"There's been a mistake," he said. "I'm not supposed to be here." 
He looked back at the water. 
It was starting to still again and his mommy's image was coming back. 
"I'm just a baby. Mommy said it had to be a mistake. She said I wasn't 
supposed to come here yet." The kind lady sighed and sat down on the grass. 
The little orange boy climbed into her lap. 
It wasn't Mommy's lap, but it was almost as good. 
When she started to pet him and scratch under his chin like he liked, he 
started to purr. He hadn't wanted to, but he couldn't help it. 
"I'm afraid there is no mistake. You are supposed to be 
here and your mommy knows it deep down in her heart," the lady said. 
The little orange boy sighed and laid his head on the lady's leg. 
"But she's so sad. It hurts me to see her cry. And daddy too." 
"But they knew right from the beginning this would happen." 
"That I was sick?" 

That surprised the little orange boy. 
No one had ever said anything and he had listened when 
they thought he was sleeping. 
All he had heard them talk about was how cute he was, or 
how fast he was or how big he was getting. 
"No, not that you were sick," the lady said. 
"But you see, they chose tears." 
"No, they didn't," the little orange boy argued. Who would choose to cry? 
The lady gently brushed the top of his head with a kiss. 
It made him feel safe and loved and warm - but he still worried about his mommy. 

"Let me tell you a story," the lady said. 
The little orange boy looked up and saw other animals gathering around. 
Cats - Big Boy and Snowball and Shamus and Abby and little Cleo and Robin. 
Merlin and Toby and Iggy and Zachary. Sweetie and Kamatte and OBie. 
Dogs too- Sally and Baby and Morgan and Rocky and Belle. 
Even a lizard named Clyde and some rats named Saffron and 
Becky and a hamster named Odo. 
They all lay down near the kind lady and looked up at her, waiting. 
She smiled at them and began: 

A long long time ago, the Loving Ones went to the Angel 
in Charge. They were lonesome and asked the Angel to help them. 
The Angel took them to a wall of windows and let them 
look out the first window at all sorts of things - dolls and stuffed 
animals and cars and toys and sporting events. "Here are things 
you can love," the Angel said. "They will keep you from being lonesome." 
"Oh, thank you," the Loving Ones said. "These are just what we need." 
"You have chosen Pleasure," the Angel told them. 

But after a time the Loving Ones came back to the Angel in Charge. 
"Things are okay to love," they said. "But they don't care that we love them." 
The Angel in Charge led them over to the second window. It looked out at all sorts of wild animals. "Here are animals to love," he said. "They will know you love them." 
So the Loving Ones hurried out to care for the wild 
animals. "You have chosen Satisfaction," the Angel said. 

Some of the Loving Ones worked at zoos and wild animal 
preserves, some just had bird feeders in their yards, but after a time they 
all came back to the Angel in Charge. 
"They know we love them," they told the Angel. "But they don't love us back. We want to be loved in return." 
So the Angel took them to the third window and showed 
them lots of people walking around, hurrying places. 
"Here are people for you to love," the Angel told them. 
So the Loving Ones hurried off to find other people to love. 
"You have chosen Commitment," the Angel said. 

But after a time a lot of Loving Ones came back to the 
Angel in Charge. 
"People were okay to love," they said. "But sometimes 
they stopped loving us and left. They broke our hearts." 
The Angel just shook his head. "I cannot help you," he said. 
"You will have to be satisfied with the choices I gave you." 

As the Loving Ones were leaving, someone saw a window 
off to one side and hurried to look out. 
Through it, they could see puppies and kittens and dogs 
and cats and lizards and hamsters and ferrets. 
The other Loving Ones hurried over. "What about these?" they asked. 
But the Angel just tried to shoo them away. 
"Those are Personal Empathy Trainers," he said. 
"But there's a problem with their system operations." 
"Would they know that we love them?" someone asked. 
"Yes," the Angel said. 
"Would they love us back?" another asked. 
"Yes," the Angel said. 
"Will they stop loving us?" someone else asked. 
"No," the Angel admitted. "They will love you forever." 
"Then these are what we want," the Loving Ones said. 
But the Angel was very upset. 

"You don't understand," he told them. "You will have to 
feed these animals." 
"That's all right," the Loving Ones said. 
"You will have to clean up after them and take care of them forever." 
"We don't care." 
The Loving Ones did not listen. They went down to where 
the Pets were and picked them up, seeing the love in their own hearts 
reflected in the animals' eyes. 

"They were not programmed right," the Angel said. "We can't offer a 
warranty. We don't know how durable they are. Some of their systems 
malfunction very quickly, others last a long time." 
But the Loving Ones did not care. 
They were holding the warm little bodies and finding 
their hearts so filled 
with love that they thought they would burst. 
"We will take our chances," they said. 
"You do not understand." The Angel tried one more time. 
"They are so dependent on you that even the most well-made of them is 
not designed to out live you. You are destined to suffer their loss." 
The Loving Ones looked at the sweetness in their arms 
and nodded. 
"That is how it should be. It is a fair trade for the 
love they offer." 

The Angel just watched them all go, shaking his head. 
"You have chosen Tears," he whispered. 

"So it is," the kind lady told the kitties. 
"And so each mommy and daddy knows. When they take a baby into their heart, they know that one day it will leave them and they will cry." 
The little orange boy sat up. "So why do they take us in?" he asked. 
"Because even a moment of your love is worth years of pain later." 
"Oh." 

The little orange boy got off the lady's lap and went back to the edge of the pond. His mommy was still there, and still crying. 
"Will she ever stop crying?" he asked the kind lady. 
She nodded. "You see, the Angel felt sorry for the 
Loving Ones, knowing how much they would suffer. He couldn't take the tears away but he made them special." 

She dipped her hand into the pond and let the water 
trickle off her fingers. 
"He made them healing tears, formed from the special water here. 
Each tear holds bits of all the happy times of purring 
and petting and shared love. 
And the promise of love once again. 

As your mommy cries, she is healing. It may take a long 
while, but the tears will help her feel better. In time she will be less sad 
and she will smile when she thinks of you. 
And then she will open her heart again to another little baby." 
"But then she will cry again one day," the little orange 
boy said. 

The lady just smiled at him as she got to her feet. 
"No, she will love again. That is all she will think 
about." 
She picked up Big Boy and Snowball and gave them hugs, 
then scratched 
Morgan's ear just how she liked. 

"Look," she said. "The butterflies have come. Shall we 
go over to play?" 
The other animals all ran ahead, but the little orange 
boy wasn't ready to leave his mommy. 
"Will I ever get to be with her again?" 
The kind lady nodded. 
"You'll be in the eyes of every kitty she looks at. 
You'll be in the purr of 
every cat she pets. And late at night, when she's fast 
asleep, your spirit will snuggle up close to her and you both will feel at 
peace. 

One day soon, you can even send her a rainbow to tell her you're safe 
and waiting here for when it's her turn to come." 
"I would like that," the little orange boy said and took 
one long look at his mommy. 
He saw her smile slightly through her tears and he knew 
she had remembered the time he almost fell into the bathtub. 
"I love you, Mommy," he whispered. "It's okay if you 
cry." 

He glanced over at the other pets, running and playing 
and laughing with the butterflies. 
"Uh, Mommy? I gotta go play now, okay? But I'll be 
around, I promise." 
Then he turned and raced after the others. 

Author Unknown



edit/sp


----------



## Jeanie

No, it was no problem. I had a houseful of guests today, and didn't have much time. This was originally posted by Gabreille, and I have been meaning to stick it for a week.


----------



## Cameocat

Jeanie, what a beautiful poem with a wonderful meaning. Thanks so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## Jeanie

That was nice of you, but is was Aeki Muffinhands who originally posted it.  We knew her better as (Gabreille Moushigo.)


----------



## Cat Queen

I read this poem and I couldn't stop myself from crying. It is just.............*sigh*


----------



## my5kitties

Oh, what a beautiful poem. I think like this one better than the Rainbow Bridge. Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to go find some tissues to dry my eyes.


----------



## Jeanie

I have "googled" this poem, and can find no author. So I think it would be fine for you to post it in your Journal. Just put "Author Unknown" after it. It's very touching, isn't it?


----------



## myfamilia

I can't take it anymore. I have to get out of here


----------



## Immortal

ok now im reduced to blubbering like a small child. That was beautiful, truly it was. It made me remember them all. oscar, bertie, poppy...im so glad to know they are all happy and watching us.


----------



## Jeanie

We understand, Immortal. We're crying with you. God bless.


----------



## karebu

*wow*

What a tear-jerker!


----------



## Goldie-Locks

Beautiful poem.


----------



## bubiko

cannot stop cryng, I hope that they are really happy when they are gone, and that are whatching us, and when or time come we will be together again.


----------



## CountryKittens

*Deep breath*

I must say that, this is extremely touching and in my opinion far better then, the Rainbow Bridge one, as it seems to be far more personal, if that makes any sense....


----------



## Gizmokitty

Such a wonderful poem, reading it reminds me that all of the pets that I have had over the years are happy and are watching over me. How I miss them sometimes...


----------



## faithless

Yeah, I wont be reading the rainbow forum again, thats for sure. Now to get this choke out of my throat.


----------



## sturussell

We've just brought our darling and much loved little Indiana's ashes home after he was killed two days ago and they're currently sitting in one of his favorite places along with his much loved teddy. The worst thing I could do right now would be to read this but guess what? Too late. 

I'm glad people say that it's ok for men to cry as I'm currently a total blubbering mess, I think this has released a lot of pent up emotion.

Thank you so much for posting this as despite my - and many others - reaction, it does have a healing influence.

Goodbye little Indiana, our precious special little man. You were taken so young. We'll always remember you and the joy and love you gave us and our love for you will be eternal. I know you're upset at how we feel and the rain that's been here since you went is really your tears but don't cry for us, it's time for you to go and play with the butterflies. We know you love us and will be around in spirit.

Send us a rainbow.


----------



## Jiskefet

It cannot be coincidence.... it simply can NOT!!!!! be coincidence that I am reading this poem on the very anniversary of the death of my own loving orange boy......

I had a good cry, I am still blubbering, but it is a relief, too, for him to be sending me a rainbow in this way, by letting me read this on this special day.

He DID look out for me, he still is, I know that for sure.


----------



## KittieLover

That was a wonderful poem Jeanie
Thank's for sharing


----------



## Arianwen

This is so gorgeous.


----------



## WinterMoon

I cried so hard because the first cat I lost wasn't even one year old yet and he was orange in color (Abyssinian boy). I miss my boy so much! And I just lost another girl in June this year. I can't wait to go join them someday. I really really miss them. My mom says she never wants to have another cat again because of all the pain (many previous pet owners around me says the same), but I don't think I can ever stop loving cats, even though I know the pain that comes with them.

RIP all the loving pets, and blessings to all owners who have lost someone dear. Until we meet again...


----------



## TinyPaws

Awww that was so beautiful even if I'm an emotional sobbing wreck! One of my first kitties when I was a child was a ginger tabby boy called Oliver. The kitties from my childhood have gone now but they always reamin in my heart. I see them in the babies I have now it is so true. 
Thomas fell in the bath tub the other day the silly ninny and I know one day he will have to pass on too but hope we'll get to spend a lifetime together.
thanks for sharing


----------



## catladay

As we were putting my cat down a few days ago, the vet pet him with us and said that he was chasing butterflies now... that part in the poem choked me up so much. It is a beautiful poem and helped remind me why we love these beautiful creatures, and how they are so worth all the emotions we feel for them. I have been reminded several times that one day I won't feel so much pain but be able to just smile at the memories. I am comforted by this.


----------



## Lobita

WELLP I'm crying now. That was beautiful and sad and happy all at the same time.


----------



## kittiesmom

Sad but so lovely.


----------



## marie5890

Im crying, too...

Miss both my rhythm and my blues.....Deeply....

Yes, I did chose tears.....And I dont regret, ever, ever, that they spent their early lives with me....It was my pleasure...and my honor...to be their human...


----------



## Arianwen

Sobbing ridiculously! But it was gorgeous.


----------



## Speechie

I've never read this one before, it is very well done, has me crying again as I mourn my baby!


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I frequently read this poem, inserting Mocha's name, colouring, and names of other pets lost.....I still cry every time and my Mochie-cat passed a month ago. But the story is so true. I am hoping to print out my "Mocha" version to put in her RIP Memorial photo book when my heart heals a bit more.


----------



## mariangela

Now I read this poem, I'm new on the forum., is beautiful. 
it really is .. even if one day we'll lose them, it's worth it


----------



## Jenny bf

What a lovely poem, I should not have chosen to open during my lunch hour, cried almost the whole way through,


----------

